# Special B Substitute



## DEALE (16/8/08)

I'm planning to brew a US recipie on monday and it calls for special B malt 227 grams in a Belgian Dubble. Anyone got recommendations for a substitute?


----------



## Stuster (16/8/08)

Weyermann Caraaroma is the normal sub for Special B.


----------



## buttersd70 (16/8/08)

Stuster said:


> Weyermann Caraaroma is the normal sub for Special B.



Butters starts drooling. Caraaroma is Butters' favourite spec malt. mmmmm. :icon_drool2:


----------

